# Instalacja gentoo 2008

## fi9o

Witam was, na poczatek sie przedstawie jestem fi9o  :Smile: 

instalowalem gentoo pierwszy raz w sumie - uzylem do tego LiveCD 2008 

i moje pytanie jakie usulugi wybrac po instalacji bo jak pierwszym razem wybralem kilka to nie wygladalo to za ciekwie, z powodu ilosci errorow, a jak wybralem wszystkei to ilosc errorow sie zwiekszyla.

Jak dodac usera - zeby nei siedziec na roocie non stop 

```
 adduser 
```

 podaje tylko za nim moj nick i to wszystko a nie chce misie babrac i pokoleji wszystkiego ustawiac, nie da sie na raz ? 

i to chyba wszystko, pozdrawiam fi9o  :Smile:  z gory wielkei dzieki za kazda odpowiedz

----------

## largo3

Witam.

Polecam odwiedzić Centrum dokumentacji Gentoo.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Jak dodac usera - zeby nei siedziec na roocie non stop

 

```
man useradd
```

----------

## fi9o

a jak z tymi uslugami bo mam kilka errorow na start, co sie nie godziniu systemowi z tej rodziny.

mam gentoo na ACER 5315

----------

## sherszen

Co to za błędy? Hmm... w handbooku był opisany proces dodawania użytkowników, o usługach też było. W jaki sposób instalowałeś ten system? Ja nawet nie wiem jak to teraz się robi, ale instalując system od stage1 mozna się nauczyć wiele i wie się przynajmniej co tam się znajduje.

Usera najprościej możesz dodać tak: useradd -m, a co do usług rc-update.

----------

## mentorsct

Na samym końcu to tylko zaznacz "xdm" i styka. Dodawanie usera: 

```
useradd -m -G <user>
```

 Możesz tez jeszcze potem określić do jakich grup ma przynależeć użytkownik (audio, games etc) nie zapomnij ustawic katalogu w /home/<user>

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

--

polecam jednak zapoznać się dokładnie z hanbookiem, który nawet jest po polsku. robiąc z handbooka nie powinieneś mieć problemów żadnych, a jeżeli masz to po1) coś musiałes sknocić po2) zepsula mi się szklana kula, musiałem oddać ją do serwisu, a niestety nie dali mi modelu zastępczego.

podaj prosze jakiekolwiek szczegołowe informacje na temat jakie to uslugi, jakie blędy, cokolwiek, bo w ten sposob niczego sie nie dowiemy. i radzę zapoznać się z APELEM!

inaczej wątek pójdzie do zamknięcia

----------

## fi9o

przepraszam panowie ze nie odpisywalem ale tak wyszlo ze nie mialem czas.

Wiec tak - co to za bledy ? 

```
 dev is broken 
```

 oto pierwsz - z racji tego ze teraz jestem na praktykach a nie w domu nie podam reszty - ale zrobie to jak bede w  domu (: 

Pozdrawiam, fi9o

----------

## C1REX

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

Nie zakończyłeś instalacji systemu. 

Czy aby na pewno jest to Gentoo, a nie Sabayon?

```

Login: root

Password: (wpisujemy hasło)

# useradd fi9o -m -G users,wheel,audio,cdrom,games,usb,video,plugdev -s /bin/bash

# passwd fi9o

Password: (hasło fi9o)

Re-enter password: (Ponownie hasło fi9o)
```

EDIT: Skorzystałeś może z graficznego instalatora?

----------

## fi9o

 *Quote:*   

> Nie zakończyłeś instalacji systemu.

 

Akurat zakonczylem - z livecd. Co wiecej system wstaj eale po drodze sa jakies errory \: te o ktorych pisalem wyzej 

```
 dev is broken 
```

 i ten nizej(czas systemowy)

 *Quote:*   

> Czy aby na pewno jest to Gentoo, a nie Sabayon?

 

Tak jest to Gentoo 2008 beta - na_pewno nie sabayon.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Skorzystałeś może z graficznego instalatora?

 

Tak jest uzylem dostepnego instalatara graficznego napisanego w gtk.

a jak zrobic - aby system nie pobieral czasu systemowego - bo u mnie wlasnie nie moze i wywala blad \:

Pozdrawiam, fi9o

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## C1REX

Graficzny instalator nie jest wspierany i jest pełen błędów. 

Mógłby ktoś tu pomóc Tobie, gdybyś podawał dokładnie jakie błędy masz. 

Ustawianie czasu i dodawanie userów jest w dokumentacji przy instalacji systemu.

Jeśli nie masz tego ustawionego, to nie zainstalowałeś systemu. Graficzny instalator się nie liczy.

BTW: Po co Tobie Gentoo, jeśli zdecydowałeś się na graficzny instalator? 

Spora część magii tej polega na tekstowej instalacji i w kilka godzin nauczenia się więcej, niż po roku używania innej dystrybucji.

----------

## fi9o

 *Quote:*   

>  Po co Tobie Gentoo, jeśli zdecydowałeś się na graficzny instalator? 

  bo jest dla mnie wygdniej - a mysle ze to jak zainstaluje system nie zmienia jego mozliwosci - wiec z czasem go poznam doglebniej (:

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli nie masz tego ustawionego, to nie zainstalowałeś systemu

  System mam zainstalowany na dysku - uruchamia sie ale zadem system nie moze pobrac godziny i daty odpowiedniej z biosu na moim laptopie.

----------

## C1REX

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw /etc/localtime
```

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/clock
```

A tu

```
CLOCK="UTC"
```

lub

```
CLOCK="local"
```

Te rzeczy ustawia się przy instalacji.

----------

## fi9o

hmmm czas mialem ustwiony na utc zakomentowalem - wybralem local i jest ok.

Ale nadal pozostaje problem z komunikatem 

```
 /dev is broken 
```

----------

## lazy_bum

 *fi9o wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Po co Tobie Gentoo, jeśli zdecydowałeś się na graficzny instalator?   bo jest dla mnie wygdniej - a mysle ze to jak zainstaluje system nie zmienia jego mozliwosci - wiec z czasem go poznam doglebniej (:

 

To ten instalator w końcu działa? Od kiedy pamiętam to były z nim problemy i jedyną przydatną radą było "nie używaj graficznego instalatora". (-;

----------

## C1REX

Ja tylko o tym instalatorze słyszałem. Sądziłem, że to projekt na daleką przyszłość i jeszcze nikt nie zainstalował tak gentoo.

W miarę dobrze działający graficzny instalator, to chyba tylko w Sabayon się znajduje.

----------

## fi9o

no to jestem kims jesli zainstalowalem przez graficzny instalator gentoo ^^

ale nadal mam ten cholerny blad w/w O_o

----------

## unK

czyli jak widać ten instalator wcale tak dobrze nie działa ;)

----------

## fi9o

a moze to wina tego ze jest to gentoo w wersji beta ? a nie instalatora ?

----------

## C1REX

Wersja nie ma wielkiego znaczenia. Mogłaby być wersja 1.4 z 2003 i byłoby pewnie to samo.

Akurat wersja nie ma wielkiego znaczenia, bo po kilku zabiegach ma się maksymalnie aktualny system.

Powodem wielu błędów jest prawdopodobnie ten instalator. Powszechnie wiadomo, że jest pełen błędów i nie jest oficjalnie wspierany.

----------

## Dew

To jak go właściwie zainstalowac? :>

Czeka mnie włąsnie instalka po ostatniej awarii kompa, i jakos nie miałem czasu zajrzeć do handbooka czy w ogóle go ściągnąć.

----------

## SlashBeast

Normalnie, tak jak masz opisane to w handbooku.

----------

## Zolwik

Miałem kiedyś podobny błąd z /dev, otóż pisało mi że nieznany system plików czy jakoś tak.

Proponuje sprawdzić konfiguracje jajka, no chyba że stawiałeś (lub też instalator stawiał) z genkernelem, to w tedy nie wiem. U mnie pomogło właśnie dokładne przejrzenie jajka, nie pamiętam teraz co musiałem przestawiać. Jak nie jesteś pewien to daj

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make mrproper

#make default (albo defaults)

#make menuconfig (miłej zabawy życzę  :Smile:  )

#make && make modules_install && make install

#reboot

----------

## SlashBeast

```
make install
```

 To nie jest gentoo way.

----------

## Drwisz

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make install
> ```
> ...

 

W takim wypadku korzystanie z genkernela   :Twisted Evil:   też nie powinno być "gentoo way".

Jest bowiem możliwość nakazania mu instalacji w grubie lub lilo.

fi9o 

Zerknij tutaj: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=216688

----------

## Dew

Podepne sie.

Niehc mi ktoś wyjasni, jak mam nagrać 835Mb iso na 700Mb płytce?! Nie mam nagrywarki DVD ani kasy zeby ją kupić. Czemu oni robią mi takie straszne rzeczy?

----------

## largo3

@AKryl: ściągnij innyy, mniejszy obraz.

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

----------

## wierzba

Jak najbardziej popieram zwiększanie ilości uzytkowników GENTOO, ale :

1. Czytanie manual'a i dokumentacji (szczególnie, że jest w wersji polskiej) nie jest trudne.  :Wink: 

2. Instalacja systemu podstawowego z podręcznikiem instalacji nie jest trudna (masz problem -> pytasz). Nie rozumiesz kompletnie go, znaczy że będziesz miał dużo problemów z tym systemem.

3. Nie znasz się na *nix'ach zainstaluj sobie inna dystrybucję na innej partycji (np. polecam Kubuntu dla początkujących). Jak już liźniesz trochę wiedzy załapiesz piękno Gentoo  :Wink: 

4. Na koniec najważniejsze. Gentoo wymaga od użytkownika dużo pracy i chęci do tego. Jeśli tego nie masz, a potrzebny Tobie system do użytku (np. przeglądanie neta) to poważnie zastanów się nad inna dystrybucją.

Jeśli konsola Ci nie straszna, a namiętna kompilacja dniami i nocami bliska Twemu sercu... to witaj  :Smile:  Jak będziesz potrzebował pomocy to pomożemy w razie możliwości, ale daj znać co to za problem i jakoś udokumentuj. Do jasnowidzów nam daleko, chociaż Gentoo to dla niektórych magia... ale z pewnością nie ta.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zabawne jest to, że ostatnio kolega poprosił mnie o pomoc w instalacji kubuntu i miałem więcej problemów z dopasowaniem tego distra do niego, instalacja wszystkich pierdół niż z pierwszym stawianiem gentoo wiele lat temu. Aż wstyd mi jest.

----------

## fi9o

a teraz panowie pytanie z innej beczki. Gentoo nadal 2008 ale beta 2 problem z alsa dokaldniej mowiac w alsamixer nie mam kanalu master :/ przez co tez nie ma dzwieku. Instalacja na podstawie handbooka nic ie daje - poniewaz jedyny system na jakim mialem dzwiek bez problemu...to tylko Debian.

Problem w tym ze chce korzystac z gentoo na laptopie. moja karta dzwiekowa to 

```
 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) 
```

 Co powinienem zrobic ? tylko dzwieu mi do szczescia brakuje :/

z gory dzieki za kazda odpowiedz...

Pozdrawiam, fi9o

----------

## Poe

yyy, rozumiem, ze postawiles juz gentoo i to jest juz ostateczny system?

strzelam

a) nie dodales w kernelu sterownikow do Twojej karty

b) nie zmegrowales alsalibs itp

a i b sie nie wykluczaja.

----------

## fi9o

 *Quote:*   

> yyy, rozumiem, ze postawiles juz gentoo i to jest juz ostateczny system? 

  Jesli bede miec dzwiek jak najbardziej porzuce wszystkie inne systemy dla gentoozy  :Very Happy:   *Quote:*   

>  a) nie dodales w kernelu sterownikow do Twojej karty  

  Pierwszy raz kompilowalem kernel - uzylem do tego gen kernel i dla bezpieczenstwa nie mieszalem w modulach obstalem przy tych ktore byly.  *Quote:*   

> b) nie zmegrowales alsalibs itp

  alsa-lib ? mam juz.

----------

## matiit

Moze moduł do twojej dzwiekówki potrzebuje jakiegos parametru

podaj wynik lspci

----------

## fi9o

```
gentoo fi9o # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

```

juz mam dzwiek powtorna kompilacja kernela i zaladowanie odpowiednich modulow pomoglo.

----------

